# Wanted to Buy: Hikuta Tapes



## Phil Elmore (Jan 29, 2003)

If any of you have and wish to sell any videotapes produced by Al Abidin and/or Jack "Savage," please e-mail me.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 27, 2003)

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Phil Elmore (Jun 28, 2003)

Thanks, A.  Though I doubt it will ever get any nibbles.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 28, 2003)

I try to bump things like these back up in the hopes that new members will see them and comment, but it doesn't always work.


----------

